# مشكلة في البلسم



## حلويس (21 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
هل البلسم هو فقط الهلام الذي يترسب في قاع الخلاط أم هو كل السائل؟
و شكرا


----------



## حلويس (23 نوفمبر 2011)

هل من مساعدة؟


----------



## حلويس (25 نوفمبر 2011)

أرجو المساعدة العاجلة للضرورة
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## زهره لوتس (7 يونيو 2012)

سؤالك غير واضح بس عمتا بعد ما نحط شمع البلسم بالماء الساخن ثم نضيف ماء البلسم بنفس المقدار يصبح كل المحتوي ماده هلاميه هو ده البلسم


----------



## Teknovalley (7 يونيو 2012)

أنا فهمت من سؤال حضرتك ان الخلطة فصلت و ده ممكن يحصل نتيجة خطأ في نسب المكونات أو درجة الحرارة أو استخدام سي ام سي في الخلطة لزيادة القوام ... ارجو التوضيح اكثر لامكان المساعدة


----------



## جابر ابوزيد سيد (16 يناير 2015)

البلسم هوالسائل الهلامي المتجانس التركيب ا ولايترسب منه شئ في قاع الخلاط كما تقول -لاحظ ان البلسم يتكون من 1-شمع البلسم - ستيل الكحول أو ستيرل الكحول أو الأثنين معا -2-ماء البلسم ctac ولابد من وجود الماء كمادة أساسية ثم بالتسخين يتم الأستحلاب-إي اندماج الثلاث مكونات مع بعض ويتكون النلسم - السائل الهلامي المتجانس التركيب (4ك شمع+3ك ماء بلسم +مايقرب من 90ك ماء +70 درجة مئوية+بعض المحسنات والملينات


----------

